# Reference Letter



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

I am planning to get reference from my Program manager in a plain A4 sheet (without letter head). Also I will be able to attach his old business card in which his designation is specified as Senior Application Developer instead of Program Manaegr. Will tht be sufficient?

Reference Letter format:

To whom it may concern


I am writing to confirm that XXX is employed by xxx as Senior Application Developer from May ‘08 to till date.

XXX is responsible for technology consulting support, design, development and deployment of applications/systems.

The projects and tasks that XXX worked in included:

1. ABC
2. DDD
3. SSS

XXX is working in .Net technologies in the above mentioned projects for the past 1 year.
Besides performing well at her assigned position, I found her to be very helpful, organized, forthright and reliable. In addition she is friendly and able to fit in with colleagues and co-workers creating a positive team environment at work.

Signed .................................

Date ............................

Is the above format ok??


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

it would be good if u can elaborate the roles and responsibilities, rest seems alright.
i am not sure if it is alright to attach old business card.. cant u manage the new one? if not then u dont hv an option do u, but do add a line at the bottom saying for further queries feel free to contact at below mentioned numbers/email.


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

Ok Anj. Will elaborate the roles and responsibilities. I will try and see t oget a new business card. Thanks for ur suggestions.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yeah because his current position (as stated in his signature) shud match with that on the card.


----------

